# Escargot and Seashells changing color



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have about 40 Escargot and various Seashells changing to a greyish purple color does anyone know what causes this. I have 3 tanks setup with shells and it occurs in all 3. PH 8.2 everything else is within very good parameters. I do weekly 50% water changes. Plants are in all 3 tanks without dying and no loss of fish.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Algae?


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think so, if it is Bristlenose and snails won't eat it. Seems to be the shell changing color. Not saying your wrong but will try to bleach one and see if that kills it and changes it back to normal.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it was algae, you would see a texture on the shells from the growth. My BN do not eat the black-purple algae nor do my fish.

Also if it is algae you can scrub it off without bleach.


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I used bleach on a couple and the color returned to normal. There is absolutely no texture like it's algae. It only takes a couple weeks after putting shells in the tank for them to change color.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Helo66,

I'm experiencing this same issue with the shells in my 33L shellie tank. My shells, however, are turning into almost a pea green color, closely resembling a green algae. There is also no texture on my shells either. This is fishy... haha

Any other input would be great.

- H


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine also have some pea green color but mostly purplish.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Diatoms maybe? Or some other type of protist? May also be bacteria, though I would still guess it is some type of algae.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Post a pic.


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

Not worried about the green it spreads very slowly

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Mine also started out very slow but now almost all of my shells have at least some green tint to them...

- H


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I would rather have green, The purple is rather ugly and completely covers all the shells. The green in your pic does look like mine though. The green on mine doesn't seem to cover much. I just want to find out what causes it.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Helosoldier66 said:


> I just want to find out what causes it.


What is your water change schedule like? Nitrate reading just before change?

What about your lighting? Style/wattage?

Light and nutrients will generally be the cause of any algae forming in an established tank. How long have they been cycled?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Well definitely a algae, but i'm refraining from saying what kind for now. Calcium carbonate from the shell itself or certain nutrients/dissolved minerals in the water would help indicate what kind. What water tests do you have, and what are they reading is a start for us.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

waterchange weekly @ ~40-50%
Lighting - T8 - more of a bright white (yellow tint)

Around 15 total fish ranging from adult male to fry and 2 zebra nerite snails.

water test is below.
flash








without flash









- H


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Well you can start with what i'd do going off those tests, and a key to what you mentioned. The yellow tint from the light. Yellow tints promote algae growth, and are usual signs of a bad bulb no longer good to keep a proper spectrum, or just the wrong bulb to be using that always gives a yellow tint which is typical with most shop light bulbs. 
Go to home depot, grab a 2 pack( i always buy the 2 pack, not sure if i ever saw them in single bulb ) DAYLIGHT spectrum bulbs, here they sell the phillips brand. It has dark blue on the white sleeve to help indicate it's the daylight version. They come in t8's, and t5's. I'd choose those over any bulb petco or petsmart sells at any spectrum :lol:


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

definitely algae, *** had the same issue go on in all of my shellie tanks. it will start out purple and turn green if left alone. just grab the shells as it starts to bug you and just rub them with your thumb until the purple comes off. it will come off with kind of a milky quality to it. ime its best to remove them and clean in a bowl of tank water. make sure you also dont catch any babies!


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think I have my problem figured out. Does anyone with a similar problem use Seachem Flourish or Excel. I have a fry tank with shells and they have not changed but I don't use anything but Prime and Trace in that tank.


----------

